# A VERY SPECIAL FLEMISH GIANT NEEDS A GOOD HOME



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

We took in a 6 month old gray flemish doe,who had her teeth caught up in her cage, now due to this she needs her teeth trimmed every 2 to 3 weeks.she has a wonderful personality and loves to have her nose scratched. we took her in hopes of finding her a good pet home over her being butcherd. we thought about keeping her only if we could not place her into the right family. i would really love for someone here to adopt this gal, as i know she would be well taken care of. i dont have pictures of her at the moment, its been pretty crazy today but will try and get pics up soon. we are in central illinois and if something could be arranged for transport, i would love to work something out. if you may be interested in her please feel free to contact me.i do have her pedigree which you would also recieve, this is only so you know her background,not for breeding purposes. i would like to see her spayed and live out as a happy house bunny.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hehehe... Tiny does need a girlfriend!! It would be so cute to see two flemmies in love!

It would be so nice if you could take her Peg!!

--Dawn


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

she has a sweet personality, a bit on the shy side, but she didnt have loads of pet type attention at her breeders. she will come to the cage door and let ya scratch her nose and she is pretty easy to handle and pick up. i would consider shipping, just need to find out information on it as ive never shipped an animal via plane before  she doesnt seem to mind other animals at this point, but ive only had her since yesterday so i cant say for a fact how she will be once she is unstressed from all the moving around. from talking with her breeder she helped with fostering a young buck who lost his mom, not the nursing part but just kept him company and did very well with him. she doesnt seem to mind the other bunnies here but i have found she isnt so used to being housed indoors, we actually moved her to an outdoor hutch and she seemed a lot calmer and happier. the breeder kept her in an outdoor hutch also. she was born may 25 of this year. so shes just about 6 months, and on the smaller side for a flemish. i can try and get a weight on her if you need me too and can also get pictures tomorrow so you can see her. we call her mouse hehe cause of her gray color. shes a real beauty. let me know what art thinks and we can go from there!


----------

